# Silicone Failing?



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have noticed this line in my silicone on the front right corner of my tank. Looking through old pictures it seems like I've had it like this for a considerable amount of time (at least 2 years)

My fear is that this could start a leak and the tank seam could fail.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

This picture is 2 years old after I first set it up.....I believe I see the line present there as well about 1/4 of the way up on the right.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

And because the 2 year old pick is not what the tank looks like (i would not mind starting from scratch if it still looked like that....) this is what I have built and do not wish to lose (pic's taken right now with iphone)

Thanks for in advance for everyones help. I went to my LFS but he has never seen anything like this before.

>jason


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right answer, but because it's on the outside and dry, if it really erks you out, you could fill it. If the line is a pin hole in the silicone and is exposed to air, you could get some strong aquarium silicone and try to fill it....may still end up with an air bubble in there though depending on how it's worked in. Just don't make a mess and don't peel any existing silicone off. and for goodness sakes, don't shove anything other than silicone in there. A REALLY soft brush maybe...

Have you noticed it ever getting bigger or anything?


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess it's been there for awhile but recently I've noticed and my fear is that it will start to leak.

Judging by the pictures I went through it was just as noticeable back when I first started as it is now. I don't know why all of a sudden it's started to catch my attention more....

Do you think it could spring a leak? Anyway to stick a needle in it and push silicone into it to fill? Or will it not matter...

>jason


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't use a needle. Maybe some hair from a paintbrush, not a pin or a needle though.

Unless its' getting larger, I wouldn't worry too much about it. the real problem is when you have that from the inside of the tank. The water weight on the panels will keep pushing the silicone apart and eventually reach the outside. This isn't the case in your tank however which makes it easier as it's a dry area and not wet and filled with algae. Not sure which type of silicone to use though.

But do not stick a pin in there...nothing rigid like that.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Do not touch it. It will not leak. I have the same thing on my aquariums. Be careful when you are scratching the glass off, not to scratch the silicone in that side of the tank. You are safe as you were all this time.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

+1 don't touch it. I had a look at my tanks last night. I have small pin-line gaps like this in all 4 tanks as well and have never had an issue either.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

I'll leave it alone. Happy to know that I am not the only one with this!
I will be sure not to come close to that edge with the blade going forward. 


>jason


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If it worries you that much just get a new aquarium. It isn't worth the risk to either fool around with it or hope that nothing happens.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> If it worries you that much just get a new aquarium. It isn't worth the risk to either fool around with it or hope that nothing happens.


I'll keep my eyes out for a new one....just don't want to start over..........

>jason


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> If it worries you that much just get a new aquarium. It isn't worth the risk to either fool around with it or hope that nothing happens.


Wow!!! that escalated quickly!!

How about re-silicone the tank. It really isn't that hard. I re did my 180 gal and it was a lot easier than I thought. Watch a few Youtube videos and give it a go. If your tank were to start leaking you WILL be sorry.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You can buy a used 10-20g for $10. The silicone to fix it is going to cost you $8...


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive had these on most of my tanks. Never caused a problem ever.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> You can buy a used 10-20g for $10. The silicone to fix it is going to cost you $8...


My tank is a 90G though, starfire front with bottom drilled with overflow. Do not want to downsize, bigger....maybe ......if the wife lets me......

>jason


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

cablemike said:


> Ive had these on most of my tanks. Never caused a problem ever.


Like I said I think its been there for a while and I just never cared to notice I guess.

Thanks for the incite

I will keep an eye on it. I really want to avoid tearing it down unless I really have to....or upgrading.....

>jason


----------

